# Length of a Contract



## Muscles And Brains (21 Apr 2013)

Hi, Currently I'm a reservists with the 34th Signals Reg based in Montreal. I want to join the Military Police after I finish Police Technology at John Abbott College. Does anyone know the general length of a contract? If it changes anything, upon graduation I will have 5 years in the forces and according to most Master Corporal in my reg, they got their ranks in 4 years.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2013)

Your first contract (Terms of Service) would likely be a Variable Initial Engagement (VIE) of 4 or 5 years.


----------



## MikeL (21 Apr 2013)

Are you planning on enrolling through ROTP(seeing as you posted in the RMC, CMR, ROTP forum)

_*If*_ you become a MCpl in 4-5 years(you may only be a Cpl in that time), and if you do OT/CT to Reg Force MP(NCM) you will become a Cpl. If you completed PLQ in the Reserves it will be one less course to take in the Reg Force.  Also, being a Reservist with X amount of years does not change the VIE length. 

Also, as you are a Private(Recruit)/Pte(R) you have not received your first hook - ref your avatar.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (21 Apr 2013)

Here is a link showing the VIE for each trade : http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/MOSID_and_MOC


----------



## Muscles And Brains (21 Apr 2013)

Thanks everyone for helping me out!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2013)

That page hasn't been updated in a while.  The TOS Sequence has been updated in Nov 2012 and in Feb 2013, so...


----------



## DAA (22 Apr 2013)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Hi, Currently I'm a reservists with the 34th Signals Reg based in Montreal. I want to join the Military Police after I finish Police Technology at John Abbott College. Does anyone know the general length of a contract? If it changes anything, upon graduation I will have 5 years in the forces and according to most Master Corporal in my reg, they got their ranks in 4 years.



MP TOS Sequence on Enrolment/CT - VIE 5;  CE 5 and then IE 25


----------



## Muscles And Brains (22 Apr 2013)

Ok, please let me know what the abbreviations mean. I'm new to the Forces.


----------



## DAA (22 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> MP TOS Sequence on Enrolment/CT - VIE 5;  CE 5 and then IE 25



VIE - Variable Initial Engagement 5 Year
CE - Continuing Engagement 5 Year
IE - Intermediate Engagement 25 Year

In that order.......


----------



## oscarmu272508823 (23 Apr 2013)

Buddy, I think you posted on the wrong place. 

Here is only for ROTP ,CMR, RMC.


----------

